
Skype May Be The Biggest Winner From The Web 2.0 Era - mcxx
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/skype_biggest_winner_from_web_20_era.php
======
trapper
I would say users are the biggest winner. Things are pretty good for users
right now!

